# Several Hepatitis A warnings issued



## alwysonvac (Aug 2, 2016)

Hawaiian Airlines issued a warning late today that passengers on thirty-three recent flights may have been exposed to Hepatitis A. Hawaiian has isolated the flights taken by this individual to be between July 1 and July 26, primarily on Neighbor Island and North America routes. - https://www.hawaiianairlines.com/hepatitisA

Costco notifies 2,700 customers of possible Hepatitis A exposure -http://khon2.com/2016/07/28/hepatitis-a-confirmed-in-bakery-worker-at-hawaii-kai-costco/

Oahu’s hepatitis A outbreak up to 74 cases - http://khon2.com/2016/07/20/oahu-hepatitis-a-outbreak-up-to-74/

Island Gourmet Markets at Queens’ MarketPlace in Waikoloa tested positive for hepatitis A - http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/new...oyee-waikoloa-sushi-restaurant-tests-positive


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 2, 2016)

*State of Hawaii, Department of Health Disease Outbreak Control Division*

Source : http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/hepatitis-a-outbreak-2016/



> *HEPATITIS A OUTBREAK 2016*
> 
> Places of Interest
> An employee of the following food service business(es) has been diagnosed with hepatitis A. This list does not indicate these businesses are sources of this outbreak; at this time, no infections have been linked to exposure to these businesses. The likelihood that patrons of these businesses will become infected is very low. However, persons who have consumed food or drink products from these businesses during the identified dates of service should contact their healthcare provider for advice and possible preventive care.
> ...


----------



## Kapolei (Aug 3, 2016)

KHON report indicates that they are looking for a frozen or dry product as a possible source.   

Hopefully they will identify the source soon.  And hopefully this ends soon.

..


----------



## tompalm (Aug 10, 2016)

More cases are being reported everyday. If you are vacationing on Oahu and eating out a lot, you should think about getting a Hepatitis A shot. My friend has his daughter and son-in-law visit him a month ago and they just found out the son-in-law has Hepatis A. It takes about 30 days to get sick after being exposed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 10, 2016)

Should you get a shot if you are going to Maui?   thanks


----------



## tompalm (Aug 10, 2016)

There are a few cases there in Maui, but not too many. The problem is that it takes 30 days to show up after you get the virus. So lots of people could have the virus and it did not show up yet. If you can get the shot and the cost is covered by insurance, get it. If you have to pay a huge fee, maybe not. 

Today's newspaper had a front page article that all residents should get the shot. I think a tourist that goes out to eat everyday has the same odds as someone that lives here.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the update.
We're going to Oahu and Big Island-Waikoloa next month, Mexico next spring, so will be getting the vaccination.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 11, 2016)

*Hepatitis A Vaccine*

http://www.walgreens.com/topic/scheduler/hepatitis-a-vaccine_33.jsp

Looks like 2 Hep-A shots are required, 6-months apart.  We'll be staying in Waikoloa on the Big Island at HGVC TS's for 3-weeks in December. Best I can do is 1 shot now and 1 more about 2 months after we get back.  Don't want to mess with hepatitis.


----------



## linsj (Aug 11, 2016)

After seeing this thread and since I'm going to Oahu next month, I checked to find out how long the vaccine lasts. It's good for 25 years in adults. The first time I taught internationally in 2004, I had the two-part Hep A shots, plus a bunch of others, so I'm good to go. I never dreamed I'd need shots for Hawaii!


----------



## tompalm (Aug 11, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> http://www.walgreens.com/topic/scheduler/hepatitis-a-vaccine_33.jsp
> 
> Looks like 2 Hep-A shots are required, 6-months apart.  We'll be staying in Waikoloa on the Big Island at HGVC TS's for 3-weeks in December. Best I can do is 1 shot now and 1 more about 2 months after we get back.  Don't want to mess with hepatitis.



I was told if you get one shot you are protected for several years. The second shot will extend the protection for a long time. But, if 15-20 years go by, I would think about getting it again. The nice thing that is happening right now is that if someone eats at a place that is contaminated and the Department of Health calls you the next day saying heads up, you might be infected. You can go get the shot and it will kill the virus right away. The shot takes about one day to work and the virus takes 30 days before you get sick.

The second shot is supposed to be given six months after the first one. That is what our doctor said. Let me know if you hear something different.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

Local news reported that the suspected source is frozen scallops served raw at Genki Sushi on Oahu and Kauai.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tompalm (Aug 16, 2016)

Top News
Genki Sushi’s scallops are source of hepatitis A outbreak, state says
By Star-Advertiser staff
August 15, 2016
Updated August 15, 2016 8:18pm
JAMM AQUINO / JAQUINO@STARADVERTISER.COM
                                Genki Sushi restaurant at Ward Village is seen closed tonight. All 10 Genki Sushi restaurants on Oahu and one on Kauai have been ordered to close immediately due to hepatitis A contamination.
JAMM AQUINO / JAQUINO@STARADVERTISER.COM

Genki Sushi restaurant at Ward Village is seen closed tonight. All 10 Genki Sushi restaurants on Oahu and one on Kauai have been ordered to close immediately due to hepatitis A contamination.

The state Department of Health said this evening that it has ordered all Oahu and Kauai Genki Sushi restaurants to close immediately after identifying the restaurants as the source of the ongoing hepatitis A outbreak.

“The Department of Health has determined the Hepatitis A outbreak on Oahu is likely due to imported frozen scallops served raw at Genki Sushi Restaurants on Oahu and Kauai. The restaurants have been closed tonight to prevent any further illness and protect the public,” health officials said.

There are 10 Genki Sushi restaurants on Oahu and one on Kauai.

So far, 168 people have been infected, mostly on Oahu, in the worst hepatitis outbreak in more than two decades in Hawaii. The virus is usually spread through food or drink contaminated with traces of the feces of an infected person. The infectious liver disease can also spread through close personal contact.

Health officials said late last week that investigators believe the likely source of the outbreak is a food or drink product brought to Oahu and widely distributed here. They plan to hold a news conference on the closures Tuesday morning.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 16, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Local news reported that the suspected source is frozen scallops served raw at Genki Sushi on Oahu and Kauai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Anyone that ate here in the last 30 days should go get a Hepatatis A shot right now.  If you ate there more than 30 days ago, you are either sick or you were not contaminated and don't need to worry.


----------



## Kapolei (Aug 16, 2016)

looks like a petri dish ..... yummy fresh frozen Hep A

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/genki-sushi-honolulu-2?select=wT6ArIC7rUrJObxGcOiSFQ


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the update


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2016)

tompalm said:


> I was told if you get one shot you are protected for several years. The second shot will extend the protection for a long time. But, if 15-20 years go by, I would think about getting it again.




We're going to be in Hawaii for two weeks in October, both on Oahu and Kauai. Having spent 20 years in the Navy, I was vaccinated for everything (and then some) under the sun.  I _thought_ I had been vaccinated against Hep A, but I wanted to make sure of my status.  So, I asked my doctor.  A simple blood test confirmed that I do, in fact, have antibodies for Hep A, which means I was vaccinated for it at some point, and the vaccine is still working.  So I'm good to go.  No shots for me.

Spouse?  Not so much.  Contracted Hep C many years ago through a blood transfusion, was unaware until last year, and is currently going through treatment for it.  But we're told anyone who has Hep B or C is at great risk if they contract Hep A - to the point that it could be fatal.  So had the first Hep A shot, with the second to follow in six months.  Doctor says we should be fine, as long as there is no direct exposure.  So, will take precautions, and try to avoid situations that are considered risky.  I expect we'll be cooking in a lot, and no sushi for us...

If you have any doubt, please ask your doctor.

Dave


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 16, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Local news reported that the suspected source is frozen scallops served raw at Genki Sushi on Oahu and Kauai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What was the source of Hep-A in Waikoloa on the BI?


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> What was the source of Hep-A in Waikoloa on the BI?



Probably someone that traveled from Oahu or Kauai? Press hasn't really said.   Though it is said the source is the scallops from the distributor.  There  is a Genki in Kona but there haven't been any cases linked to the restaurants there.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

So I just got my shot, having ate at that darn place 30 days ago (No scallops because I'm allergic but who knows what kind of cross contamination could have happened in the kitchen!). But reading up on recent outbreaks and how you can get it, AND talking to my doctor, getting the shot is a good idea anyway.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 16, 2016)

PC we just ate there monday.  Son wanted to go there because we haven't been there in months.  I dont eat seafood but the cross contamination worries me.  Luckily we all had the shot years ago.  

If i remember correctly that first shot hurt for a few days? 

Mayne we can meet up sometime sunday sept 4?  Will be at mko and might still have the room at aulani for fun since its labor day on Monday.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 16, 2016)

frank808 said:


> PC we just ate there monday.  Son wanted to go there because we haven't been there in months.  I dont eat seafood but the cross contamination worries me.  Luckily we all had the shot years ago.



You may want to go to get blood test to check for antibodies from the shots.  

I had both Hep A and Hep B shots more than 20 years ago.  I just sent an email to my doctor to test for antibodies and to determine if I need booster shots or another round of shots.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 16, 2016)

Didn't know that younwould need booster shots.  Will call up my doc now and see what he says.  Thanks


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 16, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Didn't know that younwould need booster shots.  Will call up my doc now and see what he says.  Thanks



I got tested for antibodies to see if I needed booster shots (about 10 years ago) and was told that the blood tests showed that I was above the threshold of needing booster shots and was not given any.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 16, 2016)

Glad they found the source.  I'm sure state officials will be tracking down Genki's distributors.  I'm doubtful the Genki Sushi business will survive tho' 

I did find out from this that my state (Wash) has a registry/database of residents who have had hepatitis vaccinations.  I got my vaccination years ago at another dr's office, and my current doctor's office checked on the registry.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

frank808 said:


> PC we just ate there monday.  Son wanted to go there because we haven't been there in months.  I dont eat seafood but the cross contamination worries me.  Luckily we all had the shot years ago.
> 
> If i remember correctly that first shot hurt for a few days?
> 
> Mayne we can meet up sometime sunday sept 4?  Will be at mko and might still have the room at aulani for fun since its labor day on Monday.



Yeah we don't eat there often either.  But we had a gift card... so we wanted to use it up.. Sigh.. 

The shot hurt when they put it in, but my arm is good now.  You do need a booster. and they said to get it within 2 weeks of exposure (so I don't know it might be too later for me) so call your doctor.  I'm worried about cross contamination too since I know I didn't eat the scallops due to allergies.  I'm so glad kids have to get this vaccine here to go to school.  

For others that are wondering they traced it to scallops from the Philippines.

Department of Health is saying that Genki always passed with stellar marks during inspections on food handling.   Would I eat there again? Not sure....


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 16, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> The shot hurt when they put it in, but my arm is good now.  You do need a booster. and they said to get it within 2 weeks of exposure (so I don't know it might be too later for me) so call your doctor.  I'm worried about cross contamination too since I know I didn't eat the scallops due to allergies.  I'm so glad kids have to get this vaccine here to go to school.



Unless Hawaii has additional vaccination requirement for children, US only has Hep B vaccination requirement, not Hep A.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 16, 2016)

Called my sons dr today and was told he has the hep a shot when he was 1yr old and the second one at 2yrs age.  Inbelieve it is a state requirement to have the hep a shot before you can start school here.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 16, 2016)

I am not finding Hep A vaccination as Hawaii requirements on the Internet.  Could be doctors are taking additional precaution?

http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/school-health-requirements-frequently-asked-questions/

http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/files/2013/07/SchoolHealthRequirementsTraining101008.pdf


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

sptung said:


> Unless Hawaii has additional vaccination requirement for children, US only has Hep B vaccination requirement, not Hep A.


I checked all my kids records and confirmed with school principal that it was a requirement since 1993

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 16, 2016)

sptung said:


> I am not finding Hep A vaccination as Hawaii requirements on the Internet.  Could be doctors are taking additional precaution?
> 
> http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/school-health-requirements-frequently-asked-questions/
> 
> http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/files/2013/07/SchoolHealthRequirementsTraining101008.pdf


That's strange. I wonder if it's normal course for doctors here to administer but if you were anti vac you could tell them you don't want it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slum808 (Aug 16, 2016)

My Sister in law is a pediatrician here an she said it's recommended but optional. We never decline so our kids should be good, but she said she did have some patients who originally declined come back in.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 17, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Probably someone that traveled from Oahu or Kauai? Press hasn't really said.   Though it is said the source is the scallops from the distributor.  There  is a Genki in Kona but there haven't been any cases linked to the restaurants there.


Looks a different sushi place than Genki, located in Waikoloa: Sushi Shiono Waikoloa. 

http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/new...oyee-waikoloa-sushi-restaurant-tests-positive

http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2016/07/26/hawaii-island-hepatitis-a-infection-reported/

They could all get their seafood from the same distributor.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 17, 2016)

Latest from the Star advertiser..

http://www.staradvertiser.com/hawaii-news/state-embargoes-suspect-scallops/


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 17, 2016)

slum808 said:


> My Sister in law is a pediatrician here an she said it's recommended but optional. We never decline so our kids should be good, but she said she did have some patients who originally declined come back in.



Ah good to know..  We don't decline either.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 17, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Looks a different sushi place than Genki, located in Waikoloa: Sushi Shiono Waikoloa.
> 
> http://hawaiitribune-herald.com/new...oyee-waikoloa-sushi-restaurant-tests-positive
> 
> ...



The scallops came from the Phillipines and I am sure the Department of Health is investigating that.  I would assume that it is an isolated event unless you hear otherwise. But, your point makes me wonder about how safe it is to eat raw seafood at other places.  We used to eat the Ahi apitisers at Outback and thought there is lots of Ahi in Hawaii so it must be fresh along with the Mahi-Mahi. But later we were talking with the manager who told us all the seafood comes from Malisa. So eating out always has risk. Glad I got my Hep A shot.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 17, 2016)

tompalm said:


> The scallops came from the Phillipines and I am sure the Department of Health is investigating that.  I would assume that it is an isolated event unless you hear otherwise. But, your point makes me wonder about how safe it is to eat raw seafood at other places.  We used to eat the Ahi apitisers at Outback and thought there is lots of Ahi in Hawaii so it must be fresh along with the Mahi-Mahi. But later we were talking with the manager who told us all the seafood comes from Malisa. So eating out always has risk. Glad I got my Hep A shot.



Any raw seafood served in restaurants is supposed to be sushi-grade seafood, i.e., besides clean handling by supplier they also need to be treated for parasites (10 hours of special "cold/freezing" treatment).  The issue is that many people who prepare sushi / sashimi at home and many sushi restaurants are either ignorant or ignore the need to use sushi-grade seafood and use any raw seafood that they get hold of.  I seriously doubt these scallops were sushi-grade.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 19, 2016)

http://www.staradvertiser.com/busin...-a-in-sea-port-bay-scallops-from-philippines/ 

The scallops were imported by a company in Washington state then brought in by a distributor in Hawaii

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 19, 2016)

*Hepatitis A Outbreak in Hawaii*

Currently there is a Hepatitis A outbreak in Hawaii.

If you are going to Oahu it may be advisable to obtain the vaccine prior to traveling.   

I believe the state may have identified the source of the outbreak however it may not show up for up to 30 days after exposure.

Others please add to this thread if you have more up to date information.




.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 21, 2016)

Scallops were also shipped to California and nevada.


http://khon2.com/2016/08/19/recall-...epatitis-a-also-shipped-to-california-nevada/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 6, 2016)

Going to Kauai, via HNL, in February.

Will be getting HEP A shot one soon.  Hope it is soon enuf.

Aloha, 

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2016)

Interesting reading:  http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/

Sterling, I think you'll probably be okay.

Dave


----------



## daventrina (Oct 10, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Should you get a shot if you are going to Maui?   thanks



Yes you should get the shots unless you want to take an unnecessary risk of getting Hep A/B... :ignore:



sptung said:


> Y...
> I had both Hep A and Hep B shots more than 20 years ago.  I just sent an email to my doctor to test for antibodies and to determine if I need booster shots or another round of shots.



Us too ... Both still good to go ....


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm in Hawaii, and happened to be at the pharmacy counter in a Honolulu WalMart this morning.  They had two signs on the counter, advising about Hep A vaccinations. So apparently they're still pushing the need to vaccinate.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 10, 2016)

We were on Kauai for 3 weeks in late August through the middle of September. We had no issues concerning Hep A/B. We did not get the shots. The source had been clearly idea and taken care of.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2016)

daventrina said:


> Us too ... Both still good to go ....



Turned out that my Hep A is still good and I have lost all antibodies to Hep B... another round of shots...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 13, 2016)

*HEP A and Flu Shots*

Got both of them free at Wal Mart yesterday 10/12/16.  Arm a little sore last nite but fine this morning.

Be Prepared:  Get your shots and take your flashlight to Hawaii

Sterling


----------

